# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool for sandy soil

## petersemple

We have fairly sandy soil where we live, and we have been looking at putting a pool in.  We have been told that we need to put in a fibreglass pool as concrete pools will tend to move and crack in sandy soil (by somebody who sells only fibreglass).  We have also been told that we have to put in a concrete pool as a fibreglass pool will tend to move in the ground and end up with problems such as rising up (you guessed it, this bloke only does concrete).  Anyway, is there a recommendation for a particular type of pool for sandy soil, or can we do either with no worries?

----------


## cherub65

Either won't be a problem.

----------

